# Billy's clicker training



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Billy is a 7 month old pearl, he isn't hand tame at all. He will occasionally sit on a perch and eat out of my hand and some times step up to eat but jump off as soon as you move. 

Over the past 2 weeks I've been trying to click train him. At first he just wasn't interested and just wanted the millet even when I hid it. Now his little face lights up when he hears the click. 

Tonight I coaxed him on to my hand with some millet and when he was settled gave him a bite. Hid it and waited 5 second then clicked and gave him some more. Then gradually increased the time away and got up to 20 seconds. He sat there not caring and even preening himself  he must have been sat on me for about 15 minutes in total. He even let me take a little selfie aha. 

No idea if I'm doing it right but it seems to be working


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry will only let me put one pic up at time


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

He's beautiful! Nice to hear about the clicker training. I need to try this with my Emma.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, very impressive progress with Billy


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

My but he's lovely! And way to go!


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Aww thanks 

I'm out tonight but i'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Great Job, the only thing you can really get wrong with clicker training is the timing of the reward. Its great the progress you have made. Amazing how animals respond so well to clicker training. Love it  Billy is adorable!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puYANVYxPys - Cats

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUahZswnbZE - Chicken


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Aww that cat one is awesome. My cats would be too lazy to learn any of that.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Yet more progress!  

LAst night i managed to walk with billy on my hand and we sat on the couch, he was sat on my knee then walked up my arm and on to my shoulder. he even let me tickle his belly a few times. 

I've off for a week over xmas so i'll be able to send all day every day with him & hopefully have a lot more progress with him.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Just a quick update, he's now started letting us kiss his belly, also when we have him on our hand we put him up close and say kisses and he learns forward and pecks our lip which I think is quite cute. 

When he's in his cage if we go over and say his name he comes running and will give us kisses then too. 

Yesterday my boyfriend was lying on the floor playing with billy trying to get him to land on him, he landing on his stomach (may have had something to do with the millet being there) then walked up his face and sat on his nose! At this point I was crying laughing at him. Then he walked up and sat on his wooly hat. Today he willingly walked off my hat on to my boyfriend head, think he likes the feel of the hat haha.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Just found out why he liked the hat........ My boyfriends head got well and truely humped haha.


----------

